# Weltmeister caprice 41x120-lV-11/5



## jvtuf (19 Апр 2012)

Подскажите пожалуйста, 37 т.р. за этот аккордеон много или нет ? (владелец говорит, что на нем не играли). вот ссылка:
http://www.avito.ru/items/sankt-peterburg_muzykalnye_instrumenty_novyj_akkordeon
_weltmeister_caprice_polnyj_46739624


----------



## mikes7 (19 Апр 2012)

*Очень много*, чудес не бывает, это объявление уже второй год висит - наверное это о чём-то говорит=)) Владелица любо перекупщица, любо очень жадная! С рук такой в идеальном состоянии, если поискать, - можно найти и за 20-22 тыс. Аккордеон конечно отличный, тут ничего не скажешь, темболее, если действительно на нём не играли, но найти можно куда дешевле!


----------



## Lizasha (19 Апр 2012)

Ну уж, за 20...
В хор. сост. где-то в районе 25-30 стоит...


----------



## jvtuf (20 Апр 2012)

Спосибо всем откликнувшимся!


----------

